

Facebook acquires Storylane, a story-telling platform - the_watcher
http://gigaom.com/2013/03/08/facebook-acquires-storylane/

======
tribeofone
Storylane is joining forces with Facebook! Read about it more in our CEO's
story

The link from here is a little disappointing, this would have been a perfect
opportunity to showcase the technology instead of just a blog post.

